# Problem with Elektroblock EBL 4-106 in 1999 Hymer 524



## mfw (Aug 2, 2008)

We have a problem with the Electroblock in our 1999 Hymer 524. It is not charging the leisure batteries when hooked up to 240 v electric. It does make a quiet buzzing noise indicating that there is power to it. We have tested the fuse which is OK. Wondered whether anyone has had a similar problem and can suggest what else we can try, where we can get it repaired, or buy a replacement.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Elektroblok*

Hi,

the best place to get the unit repaired is by the manufacturer.

Google - . Schaudt - there have been several reports on here from people who have saved a load of money by having their unit factory repaired.

cheers


----------



## mfw (Aug 2, 2008)

Following you advice, I sent the elektroblock to Schaudt via DHL on Tuesday, cost £35.99. They received the box on Friday, repaired it and sent it back on Monday. I would have received it back Thursday had UPS not tried to deliver it to the wrong address so received it yesterday. In all it took 2 weeks to get there & back. Schaudt charged me £89.31 for the repair and postage back - I paid by giving the payment to the UPS delivery man. There was a fault on the box created by oxidation caused by moisture - Schaudt replaced a module and component. The repair cost £125 in total including the postage - probably much less than getting it looked at here and its dead easy to get in touch just email [email protected] . They correspond in excellent English - in all they provide a very good service. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Schaudt provide an excellent service. Its just a pity that the durability of the power supply component of their equipment is not more durable as it is the only range that crops up regularly.
C.


----------

